#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > سوال: راهنمایی برای کار با کارت گرافیک

## abbas4321

*با سلام

من گرافیک کامپیوتر یکی از بستگان که سوخته بود با یه کارکرده عوض کردم

کارت گرافیک GeForce 256MB 

همه چیز خوبه فقط توی پخش Full HD یکمی حرکت آهسته میشه

تنظیمات خاصی داره که پخش ویدئوها فقط با کارت گرافیک باشه؟؟؟


*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

مدل دقیق کارت گرافیک قبلی و کارت گرافیک جدید رو بنویسید .

----------

*abbas4321*,*farah676*

----------


## abbas4321

قبلی Elixir n2ds25616bt-6k
جدید gigabyte n55256d

----------


## AMD

چیپ اولی چی بود دومی که fx 5500  بود . طبیعی هست که این کارت های قدیمی نتونند فایلهای full hd  رو باز کنند و نمایش بدهند.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## abbas4321

ینی اینقد ضعیفن!!! :راهنمایی برای کار با کارت گرافیک: 
ممنون از پیگیری شما

----------


## AMD

عمر این قطعات تموم شده . این کارت برای بیش از 10 سال پیش هست .برای پخش ویدیو های full hd  و دکود کردن اونها هم به پردازنده خوب نیازه هم گرافیک قدرتمند .

----------

*A R A S H*,*farah676*,*rahkar*

----------

